# 10 speed Centaur over sized freehub replacement



## misanthrope (Jul 24, 2003)

My son cracked a old 10sp Centaur freehub (upper pic crack at 12 o'clock - don't ask me how, its a mystery) and I'm having a tough time finding the appropriate replacement. 

I had a spare standard 10sp freehub body and I knew it wouldn't fit but included in pic just for reference (lower pic on the right). 

I ordered a new OS replacement freehub (lower pic in the middle) but it doesn't fit either. It's slightly tapered and too narrow. I didn't know there were different versions of OS 10sp freehubs.

Any ideas on which replacement freehub I need to order to fit the Centaur OS axle? 

Should just to get a new hub and re-lace the wheel?

TIA


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Son is strong, that's good.

Otherwise I'm puzzled.

All Campy freehubs Centaur-Record from 2000-2008 should be interchangeable.

Bikeman Campagnolo One Piece Freehub Body for OS Cutout Axle, Campagnolo 9/10/11-Speed

Or you could get 2 complete sets of hub internals for only a little more

http://www.totalcycling.com/a-z/hubs/hubs_road/HB_CENTAUR_07.html?GETFORM=Y&r[defaction]=CURRENCYSUBMIT&currencyselect=CAD&isAPerson=Y


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Pretty sure this will work:
Campagnolo Freehub Body for Campagnolo 9/10 speed

The freehub you have in the middle is for Record TI, I think. Vecchio's, in Boulder may have something, too. Call and talk to them.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

bikerjulio said:


> Son is strong, that's good.
> 
> Otherwise I'm puzzled.
> 
> ...



the newer ones have a triangular shape ( that's the one in the middle on the lower pic )

those won't match the centaur nor the earlier oversized freewheels ( 2000-2005 Neutron, Record etc )

you need an earlier version with the round section, those use to have a bolt hole in the middle of the freehub like this one ( the newer ones with triangular section doesn't have the hole )

They are difficult to find I had to buy a used one ( but still functional ) to repair my 2003 Neutrons, the newer triangular ones don't fit.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

Seriously advice... if you are going to spend like 100 bucks in the part just get a pair of miche rc2 or primato campagnolo hubs and just replace them. Those centaur hubs are long discontinued and find parts to tell you the truth at that hub level is a waste of time and money. Cheaper go after market and new.

The other thing, the miche hubs are better finished than those campy ones.


----------



## misanthrope (Jul 24, 2003)

I didn't think to call Vecchios. They would certainly know.

Thanks for the advice all.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

ultraman6970 said:


> Seriously advice... if you are going to spend like 100 bucks in the part just get a pair of miche rc2 or primato campagnolo hubs and just replace them. Those centaur hubs are long discontinued and find parts to tell you the truth at that hub level is a waste of time and money. Cheaper go after market and new.
> 
> The other thing, the miche hubs are better finished than those campy ones.


Cheaper how? By replacing the hub you need to rebuild the wheel, incurring extra expense.

To the OP, what year are your hubs? I work for a very big Campag dealer and we have free hubs going back 10 years, with plenty of stock in most. I'll look and see what we have for you.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I got the years slightly wrong, but up to and including 2006 P/N FH-CH 215 is what you need. The hubs were redesigned for 2007 on.

The Bikeman link I posted says that the later one is compatible - but obviously not.


----------



## seaswood (Apr 8, 2012)

*campagnolo hub*

Any reason this hub on a mavic should not work with newer 10 speed cassette?

Sould a shop do this, can the sprockets turn as you put each onet on the hub with the plastic insert?

Thanks this seemed to be the place to ask.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

There is only one way a campy sprocket will go onto the freehub. The right way round and in the right place.


----------



## seaswood (Apr 8, 2012)

I was just looking at campagnolo diagram & at cassette.
Seems you are right, as there is one short spline on hub & a corresponding spot marked on their diagram.
Thanks.


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

The new, black record hubs, and all the oversize campy hubs (for example on factory wheels) have different freehubs than the old OS hubs. But the axle length, cups and cones are exactly the same. If you don't want to relace the wheel, order a record rear hub from one of the UK outlets and swap out the required parts.

Or Ebay...

Campagnolo Freehub Cassette Body and Axle for Pre 2008 Wheels Shamal Neutron etc | eBay


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

Well if the guy has no idea how to build a wheel then is a problem and in that case either way maybe is better just retire hubs just because they get old.

I like campagnolo dont get me wrong, but in the case of wheels and hubs there are so many manufacturers that to search for a really old part is just insane IMO. If the OP knows how to build wheels is just buy a new hub, put it in and retire that centaur hub for good just because parts are not just ready available.

Even a used wheel can be cheaper than getting the part, why? because maybe a friend can give him one for free.

After all this years, campagnolo can be repaired but with some stuff is better just stop doing experiments and just work out an straight fix, specially when you talk about hub parts because at the end maybe he will spend 50 bucks for the freehub when you get a spanking new one for less than 100 and not one but the pair. And ride for the next 5 or 10 years zero problems.

Sometimes is better to fix, sometimes is not. 





ultimobici said:


> Cheaper how? By replacing the hub you need to rebuild the wheel, incurring extra expense.
> 
> To the OP, what year are your hubs? I work for a very big Campag dealer and we have free hubs going back 10 years, with plenty of stock in most. I'll look and see what we have for you.


----------

